# Hello from Michigan



## Cat Power (10 mo ago)

Hi, I am a new member to OGF as of yesterday (been lurking for a little while). I have been walleye fishing Ohio waters of Lake Erie for many years and deer hunting SE Ohio for 6 plus years. Very much enjoy the great outdoor opportunities in your great state. 

I hope to meet some great people and gain knowledge of LE walleye fishing. 

thank you


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Unless it's the Saturday after Thanksgiving, you're always welcome here!
MI gets a bad rap, IMHO. The UP is amazing and there are lots of places to fish and hunt in much of the State.
Am thinking of salmon fishing in MI this Summer if the stars line up for me.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Cat Power (10 mo ago)

berkshirepresident said:


> Unless it's the Saturday after Thanksgiving, you're always welcome here!
> MI gets a bad rap, IMHO. The UP is amazing and there lots of places to fish and hunt in much of the State.
> Am thinking of salmon fishing in MI this Summer if the stars line up for me.


I went to college in the UP and ended up marrying a girl from the UP. I still hunt up there every year. 

Love my state, but also love Ohio. 

I will also be in Ludington a lot this summer chasing Salmon. look me up when you are that way.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Cat Power said:


> I went to college in the UP and ended up marrying a girl from the UP. I still hunt up there every year.
> 
> Love my state, but also love Ohio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cat Power (10 mo ago)

I love lake st Clair muskie trolling. I fish them often


----------



## CompTimeII (Dec 17, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome to the site Cat Power.
A couple of us here fish LSC as well.
Looking forward to reading all your threads and posts.
FWIW...stop by our sister site ' lakestclair.net ' sometime.
Trying to get that site rollin again and could use some active members there.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

You've found a good place to hang out. I'll be up your way quite a bit in Sept/Oct chasing salmon in the PM. You'll have to stop by our camp & bring a rod. I'll PM you my contact # when we're headed up. Mike Bruns Celina, OH


----------



## Cat Power (10 mo ago)

Thanks guys,

heading to grand haven MI this weekend to chase kings


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Welcome to the site. Lots of info and good people 

Kip


----------

